# Replacement Handles For The Rear Slide Bed



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Our 2 handles on the outside of our 04 outback bed slide are in need of replacement. Does anyone know where to purchase these online?
thanks,
chabbie1


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone?
The ones I've found online all state that they are 8 3/4 " total length. Ours happens to be 9 1/4 " with holes 7 7/8" on center.
Help someone!

Do we have to get them from keystone?

Surely, someone has had to replace theirs?


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same model outback you do and mine are still good? May I ask what happened to them?

-Tom


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ours are very brittle from the sun and are disintegrating. The back of our trailer gets far more sun exposure than the rest of the trailer.

We finally just called our Outback dealer and they were able to look up the part # and order 2 of them for us.

The good news is that they are only $2 each! However, the shipping is $8! Oh, well....

Will let you know when we receive them.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> Ours are very brittle from the sun and are disintegrating. The back of our trailer gets far more sun exposure than the rest of the trailer.
> 
> We finally just called our Outback dealer and they were able to look up the part # and order 2 of them for us.
> 
> ...


Chabbie1: where did you find them? I could not find a direct replacement. They all seemed to be Longer or shorter. Its the same handle at the entrance door. I could use one. Let us know
Thanks !!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> Ours are very brittle from the sun and are disintegrating. The back of our trailer gets far more sun exposure than the rest of the trailer.
> 
> We finally just called our Outback dealer and they were able to look up the part # and order 2 of them for us.
> 
> ...


 Chabbie1: where did you find them? I could not find a direct replacement. They all seemed to be Longer or shorter. Its the same handle at the entrance door. I could use one. Let us know
Thanks !!
[/quote]

We had to call our Local Outback Dealer and they were able to look up the part #. We ordered 2 and we just received them a couple of days ago. However, they DID NOT come with new screw covers (the plugs that go over the screws).


----------

